# how many fish oil omega 3 tablets can i take a day????



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hi guys hope were all ok

quick question:

iv just bought some omega 3 fish oil tablets, is it safe to take when with every meal i have, going buy i eat 6 meals a day

cheers all :beer:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

you know you can take too much and off balance your omega 6 & 9 pathways...!!!

if you want a better source of oils,eat mackerel,walnuts,linseed oils and rapeseeds,also sesame seeds!!!!

dietary absorption and assimilation is increased 40 fold!!!!

you will lose a lot of the active ingredient from orally ingested capsules!!!!!

i will try to dig up my folder on this and give you the full script bro...but trust me on this one!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I take 10g a day myself. I was taking 2-3g for a while and have upped it in the last couple of monthes. There is a notable difference and I love the benefits from increasing the dosage. My body feels better, joints feel smoother and strength has benefitted from it as well

Here is a link for you to read up on regarding fish oils

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/vitamins-minerals-herbs/47882-fish-oils.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I have taken up to 50 per day with no problem now i stick to about 12grams and its not showing any difference, no need to mega dose.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yh i did wonder if u can take to much or if u cant take enuff? but ill take 1 with every meal i fink.

nice 1 anabolicant i love mackeral so im ok there lol.

yh they do smell bit dodgy, but ill just get em dwn me neck lol.

50 a day thats a whole lota tabs there lol, well least it wood take a fair bit to ova do it i surpose. thanks for the link ill ava gander at that link c what they say there

cheers all. n e mre info wood b great


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> I have taken up to 50 per day with no problem now i stick to about 12grams and its not showing any difference, no need to mega dose.


I felt amazing when mega dosing at 40g per day.

But I never gained the 12lbs poliquin claims :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i take in around 10g per day


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

9g for me


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ideal, well ill start at 1 tab per meal and mite up it up a lil bit, c hw i get on

cheers all


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i take 3-4 a day


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just this week i have upped my dosage from 1 a day to 2 with every meal, so thats 12 a day for me.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i take 2 with each meal


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well ill kp it safe and take 1 with each meal to start wid, them up them to 2 a day, give it awhile till i up my dosage


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are they roughly a gram per cap?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

```

```



chrisj22 said:


> Are they roughly a gram per cap?


yeh the 1's i got r a gram per cap mate, far as i no they all are, it will tell u on the lable when u go to buy them how much is in em

:beer:


----------

